# Where European Portuguese pronunciation is heading?



## skizzo

I was reading this text http://pt.scribd.com/doc/54593735/17/Evolucao-fonetica-do-portugues-europeu-do-seculo-XIV-aos

I realised that pretty much all the innovations that the language suffered phonetically, originated in Lisbon and the south of the country. The loss of "ts" and "dz", the loss of the apico sibiliants "s," and "z,", the loss of "tch" and "dj", the loss of the dipthong "ou", the attempt to change the dipthong "ei" to "ê" (which didnt happen because in Lisbon it didn't catch on), the distortion of "em" and "enh" to "aim" and "ânh", the shift of the rolled "r" to the uvular "r", etc... It seems these phenomenons all started in the south, and if Lisbon adopted them (which in most cases it did), then it would become the "norm". These archaic sounds resist only in small areas of northern Portugal, considered more traditional and conservative, and where "vós" is still used for example.

My chain of thought is, can we look to Lisbon and the south to predict where the phonetics of portuguese from Portugal is heading? Maybe the loss entirely of the dipthong "ei", merging with "ai"? The loss of the atonic vowels such as "i","e" and "o"? Will "menino" be written "mnin" in the future? I wouldn't be surprised. I'd like to ask people from the south of Portugal and Lisbon what kind of local phenomenons are ocurring there, so maybe we can have a clue in to the future, as the norm of Lisbon imposes itself over the other pronunciations, isolating the nothern pronunciation, as we have seen from many cases in the past.

While these innovations are interesting, you can't help but blame the south of Portugal for the loss of so many sounds in european portuguese. I guess the simplification of the language is a natural thing, but for me as a linguistics lover, I feel it's a dumbing down.


----------



## J. Bailica

skizzo said:


> I was reading this text http://pt.scribd.com/doc/54593735/17/Evolucao-fonetica-do-portugues-europeu-do-seculo-XIV-aos
> 
> I realised that pretty much all the innovations that the language suffered phonetically, originated in Lisbon and the south of the country. The loss of "ts" and "dz", the loss of the apico sibiliants "s," and "z,", the loss of "tch" and "dj", the loss of the dipthong "ou", the attempt to change the dipthong "ei" to "ê" (which didnt happen because in Lisbon it didn't catch on), the distortion of "em" and "enh" to "aim" and "ânh", the shift of the rolled "r" to the uvular "r", etc... It seems these phenomenons all started in the south, and if Lisbon adopted them (which in most cases it did), then it would become the "norm". These archaic sounds resist only in small areas of northern Portugal, considered more traditional and conservative, and where "vós" is still used for example.
> 
> My chain of thought is, can we look to Lisbon and the south to predict where the phonetics of portuguese from Portugal is heading? Maybe the loss entirely of the dipthong "ei", merging with "ai"? The loss of the atonic vowels such as "i","e" and "o"? Will "menino" be written "mnin" in the future? I wouldn't be surprised. I'd like to ask people from the south of Portugal and Lisbon what kind of local phenomenons are ocurring there, so maybe we can have a clue in to the future, as the norm of Lisbon imposes itself over the other pronunciations, isolating the nothern pronunciation, as we have seen from many cases in the past.
> 
> While these innovations are interesting, you can't help but blame the south of Portugal for the loss of so many sounds in european portuguese. I guess the simplification of the language is a natural thing, but for me as a linguistics lover, I feel it's a dumbing down.



 
I am not alinguistic, not even an amateur one, so I guess you know much more than me; Iam not so sure about that huge influence from the south, though. In someaspects I think there is some truth in what you say, but probably there is alittle bit of generalation and simplification.
What I havealways herad is of the great influece of the center of Portugal, speciallly the«Coimbra-Lisboa axis».
 
I think wealready say "mnin", or something like that a great many times , butit is completely unnatural to write it that way. It will always be.


----------



## marta12

Penso que a grande dificuldade do português é, exactamente, as vogais surdas que quase se não ouvem, mas que existem.
Em 'menino/a', quando o digo, 'o/a' continua a existir e bem audível.


----------



## Macunaíma

skizzo said:


> I realised that pretty much all the innovations that the language suffered phonetically, originated in Lisbon and the south of the country. The loss of "ts" and "dz", the loss of the apico sibiliants "s," and "z,", *the loss of "tch" and "dj"*...



I've read the article and it doesn't say the palatization of* t *and *d *ever existed in European Portuguese.


----------



## skizzo

Macunaíma said:


> I've read the article and it doesn't say the palatization of* t *and *d *ever existed in European Portuguese.



You're right, "dj" never existed, but "tch" did exist (and still does in northern rural Portugal, its the original sound of "ch".


----------



## skizzo

J. Bailica said:


> I am not alinguistic, not even an amateur one, so I guess you know much more than me; Iam not so sure about that huge influence from the south, though. In someaspects I think there is some truth in what you say, but probably there is alittle bit of generalation and simplification.
> What I havealways herad is of the great influece of the center of Portugal, speciallly the«Coimbra-Lisboa axis».
> 
> I think wealready say "mnin", or something like that a great many times , butit is completely unnatural to write it that way. It will always be.



Did you read the link I provided?

Anyway, a lot of words you write today, were written differently in the past. When pronunciation changes the written languages adapts. In 100 years, who's to say the correct way to spell it won't be "mnin" or "mnine"?


----------



## Carfer

skizzo said:


> In 100 years, who's to say the correct way to spell it won't be "mnin" or "mnine"?



I agree 100 per cent, but then, what's the point of this thread? No one knows, everything about the future is a matter of speculation. Forty years ago I wouldn't dare say we would have so many new Brazilian and African words and expressions introduced in European Portuguese. I hadn' had yet the privilege of watching a Brazilian soap opera (which actually introduced the Brazilian ones) and the indepence of the colonies had not yet happened, so who is to tell  which future and impredictable event will have an impact our language (or any other one, for that matter)?


----------



## machadinho

skizzo said:


> When pronunciation changes the written languages  adapts. In 100 years, who's to say the correct way to spell it won't be  "mnin" or "mnine"?


Has written English in any way adapted major pronunciation chages, say, of the last 400 years?


----------



## Istriano

Camões wrote with reduced diphthongs (baxa, madera) reflecting the pronunciation of that time, and this is how we in Brazil still speak, including our lovely president who is not afraid of being tagged ''folksy'' for using these colloquial forms (_baxa, bejo, brasilêro_ are not limited to uneducated speech but are also present in colloquial speech of the educated classes, even many professors of Portuguese talk like this). 
But, I doubt the spelling will change. Just like the Portuguese will pronounce MNINCH for MENINOS. After all, the only ''spelling'''pronunciation [me'ninos] is found in some places of Brazilian South (and are not neutral, but marked e.g. ''Curitiban accent''_  leite quente_ [lejte kente]). In Bahia, we pronounce MENINOS like MININUS but it may sound like MIÑINUS to outsiders (because our N between vowels is somewhat palatalized to a Spanish-like ñ; but this is never confused with NH because our NH is a nasalized Y (of English yes)).

But yes, the difference is drastic: _mádêrá _(how the Portuguese hear my pronunciation) ~ _mâdâirâ / mêdâirê _(how I hear the Lisbon pronunciation).
Still, the same differences exist between US English ~ Canadian English ~ UK English ~ Irish English ~ Australian English 
(To outsiders the Australian pronunciation of _How are you going today _sounds like _How are you going to die._ )

(You may say the Spanish pronunciation is uniform, but this is not true at all. Chilean Spanish and the Spanish from the Andalusian East (Granada, Jaén) are very difficult even for native Spanish speakers to understand)
(I find the Lisbon accent the most difficult to understand, in the South the vowel reduction may be more present, but they don't speak that fast...and in Algarve they reduce diphthongs just like us: _pêxính(u)_).


----------



## nick1990

Guys, the point is much more straightforward: spoken language changes *naturally* and *spontaneously* over time, whereas written language changes *by* *convention*, and very often *by* *law*. Any first year linguistics textbook says so. Even if we come to pronounce "meninos" as [zuzubãbã] we'll keep writing it just the same unless yet another orthography law comes about.


----------



## Macunaíma

I think it's more difficult to change the conventions of orthography now than it was centuries ago, when there was hardly a convention to begin with and the vast majority of people was illiterate anyway.


----------



## skizzo

Do you guys agree? 



> Originally:
> 
> ss/s(initial) = s^
> s (between vowels) = z^
> ç/ce/ci = ts
> z = dz
> ch = tsh
> x = sh
> rr/r(initial) = R
> ou = ow
> ô = ô
> ei = ej
> 
> Then (around XVI century)
> 
> ss/s(initial) = s^
> s (between vowels) = z^
> ç/ce/ci = s
> z = z
> ch = tsh
> x = sh
> rr/r(initial) = R
> ou = ow
> ô = ô
> ei = ej
> 
> Now:
> 
> ss/s (initial) = s
> s (between vowels) = z
> ç/ce/ci = s
> z = z
> ch = sh
> x = sh
> rr/r(initial) = ʁ
> ou = ô
> ô = ô
> ei = ɐi
> 
> 
> There has been a massive simplication since the original sounds.
> Basically, nowadays there is no distinction between "passo" and "paço",  "sinto" and "cinto", "coser" and "cozer", "couro" and "coro", "cheque"  and "xeque".


----------



## Istriano

In Lisbon: no difference between querer and crer, queria and cria...And people pronounce aj, ej as âij: gajo: gaijo, vejo: vaijo (sometimes with a very open A exactly like A).
In Northern Portugal: difference still obvious, because querer is k-rer (2 syllables), queria is k-ria (2 syllables).
When I went to Madeira, I understood the local people just fine, but I had some difficulties in Lisbon (normally..._Dá para a senhora falar mais devagar?_ solved the problem)
But, I think they should adopt the oPorto accent as the official accent (without the dialect traces which are not really used by young people in urban parts of the North anyway).
In Setúbal, people don't make any difference between caro and carro, both are pronounced with a French R: carro.


----------



## Alentugano

Istriano said:


> But, I think they should adopt the oPorto accent as the official accent (without the dialect traces which are not really used by young people in urban parts of the North anyway).



Well, I really don't see that coming, not a chance...


----------



## skizzo

Well Northern Portugal is by far the most populous region of Portugal. That's why it's not always wise to say "only people in Northern Portugal say pronounce "ou" like "ow"", when there are 3.5 million people living here.


----------



## marta12

skizzo said:


> Well Northern Portugal is by far the most populous region of Portugal. That's why it's not always wise to say "only people in Northern Portugal say pronounce "ou" like "ow"", when there are 3.5 million people living here.



Está a pensar que o Norte de Portugal vai invadir o Centro e o Sul?
Há dezenas, talvez centenas, de anos que se fala assim no Norte e só no Norte.
Sabe porquê?
Porque, pelo menos no Centro, as pessoas não gostam da pronúncia nortenha.


----------



## Istriano

Uai, enquanto isso, Luciana Abreu do Porto fez um baita sucesso (interpretando Floribella) ...


----------



## anaczz

Istriano said:


> Uai, enquanto isso, Luciana Abreu do Porto fez um baita sucesso (interpretando Floribella) ...



É, e com suas _sapatilhas_ da sorte!


----------



## SãoEnrique

marta12 said:


> Está a pensar que o Norte de Portugal vai invadir o Centro e o Sul?
> Há dezenas, talvez centenas, de anos que se fala assim no Norte e só no Norte.
> Sabe porquê?
> Porque, pelo menos no Centro, as pessoas não gostam da pronúncia nortenha.



E por quê as pessoas do centro não gostam?


----------



## Alentugano

Istriano said:


> Uai, enquanto isso, Luciana Abreu do Porto fez um baita sucesso (interpretando Floribella) ...



Realmente você me surpreende com o seu conhecimento da realidade portuguesa. Mas, veja, não é por essa atriz ter tido sucesso que alguém vai começar a falar com sotaque nortenho. Temos tido muitos personagens de sucesso na ficção portuguesa que falam com sotaque alentejano e nem por isso as pessoas de Lisboa começaram a usar o gerúndio como nós.


----------



## J. Bailica

_É  a pronúncia do Norte.
__Os tontos chamam-lhe torpe._

Carago, agora é que boltamos a ter um tópico balente, como aqui há atrasado, carais! Bamos nessa, entóum, ou o carálho.
Só que agora num tenho tempo, mas ainda posso dizer que não compreendo muito bem porque se há-de ver a coisa sempre nessa perespectiva darwiniana de competição entre pronúncias, em que inevitavelmente a «mais forte» prevalecerá. Claro que pode haver um pouco disso, mas há outras dinâmicas.  Há factores de influência, isso sim, pela representação  num plano social, de percepção de estatuto, ou sei lá o quê, consequência da nossa capacidade humana, ou fraqueza, de converter tudo numa «representação simbólica», e de lhe atribuir hierarquias. Mas também há uma convivência benfazeja, divertida e até construtiva das diferentes pronúncias.


Por alguma razão, em todo o caso, parece que de fato, a haver uma pronúncia que tem de servir, com todas as aspas e reticências, de «padrão», essa tem sido provavelmente a do Centro de Portugal. O que é o Centro? Penso que normalmente se considera ser a zona entre Lisboa e Coimbra, mas mais, Lisboa até estaria excluída (aliás, o que é Lisboa? Sul? Centro (a olho, sim)?  XL Lx?), nessa busca inglória pela pureza, e já li algures que a zona, eu até me custa dizer isto, mas que aquela mesmo verdadeiramente como sendo e manda a lei, fica por partes de entre Leiria e Coimbra. E o que temos aí? Eu.  A culpa é minha, portanto. É  que essa é a minha zona, por acaso. 

Mas que importância tem isso (à parte eu falar um português tão puro como o tanger da lira das musas)? Eu acho que não tem nenhuma, o português de todas as partes tem «o mesmo valor», e digo mesmo que incluindo o de São Miguel! Não me parece que haja nada de especial no Centro, isto é, nenhuma razão objectiva, para essa (já gasta) ideia de um suposto «padrão»; talvez nós, no Centro, sejamos até mais pobres, mais tacanhos, menos criativos, e não tenhamos criado ou mantido, tanto como outras partes, as nossas peculiaridades e a nossa identidade, de maneira que o tal suposto (e abstrato e incerto e irrelevante) padrão (a existir) seja mais sinal de tacanhez e formalidade tonta do que de algum tipo de força do Centro (o Centro não é muito populoso, nem poderoso economicamente).

Resumindo, (1) eu nestas coisas, quanto às suas causas, sou mais pelas subjectivas (dentro da própria comunidade linguística alargada - uma peculiar subjectividade de subjectividades), até prova em contrário; e (2), o Centro não gosta da pronúncia do Norte? Nada, não há cá disso! Bom, há casos para tudo, e cada caso é um caso, mas eu nunca me apercebi disso, nós aqui tanto brincamos com a a pronúncia do Alentejo, como com a de _Lesboha_,  passando pela da Madeira, etc. (só não podemos com a do Paraná ), e espero que as outras regiões façam o mesmo, mas sempre sem aleijar .


----------



## moura

Peço desculpa para discordar, mas do que eu conheço de pessoas do centro e do sul, não me parece que as pessoas não gostem do sotaque nortenho. Esta é aliás uma das grandes qualidades do "ser português". Na maioria do povo há uma aceitação e até adaptação fáceis aos sotaques de cada um e de cada região. Pode brincar-se com ele, o que é uma coisa completamente diferente, mas aceita-se espontaneamente.
Quanto à influência do sotaque nortenho no resto do país, não vejo isso. Onde estou, em Lisboa, a única diferença que vi em acentuação, é muitas pessoas a pronunciar "passamos" (sem acento) em lugar de "passámos" "acentuado", por exemplo, numa forma verbal do passado.
Isto será por ventura alguma influência do sotaque do norte do pais.
Mas considero-o um maneirismo, e vejo-o a ser utilizado predominantemente por políticos ou intelectuais (ou pseudo).

Sobre como será o português no futuro, aos nossos descendentes caberá dizer. Talvez o famigerado acordo introduza algumas nuances, como as pessoas passarem a pronunciar "para" sem acento, já que o tiraram (estupidamente na minha opinião) ao pára. O que dá frases ridículas do género,
"O João viu o comboio a aproximar-se e gritou: -Para!" (onde?...)


----------



## kee

Just an observation, but if you post anything like this in other language forums on here it's taken down immediately. Which seems a bit unfair.


----------



## xiskxisk

There are no superior accents.

The best text I read about it is this: http://cvc.instituto-camoes.pt/cpp/acessibilidade/capitulo1_2.html



> Todas as variantes têm o mesmo valor?
> Todas as variantes têm o mesmo valor?
> Muitas observações feitas por pessoas desconhecedoras da linguística constituem juízos de valor em relação às variedades de uma língua (nacionais ou dialectais), ou em comparação de uma língua com outra.
> 
> Quando se comparam dialectos, sociolectos ou variedades nacionais de uma única língua, os ouvintes diferenciam os falantes por possuírem este ou aquele “sotaque”. Esta observação vem muitas vezes acompanhada de um julgamento de valor: certas pronúncias são desprestigiadas, outras risíveis, há quem considere que aqui se fala “bem” ou “correctamente” e que ali a língua é “deformada” ou “incorrecta”.
> 
> Na verdade, estes julgamentos não têm justificação linguística. Os argumentos invocados para atribuir superioridade a uma variedade de língua relativamente a outra ou outras são de duas ordens: linguísticos e socioculturais. Concretizemos estes argumentos com exemplos do Português.
> 
> O modelo do passado é frequentemente invocado para uma valorização linguística. Ora a língua que os portugueses falavam no século 16, no início da colonização, tinha um sistema de vogais menos reduzido do que a norma actual do Português Europeu, era mais próxima da norma brasileira. Este é um dos vários casos que se poderiam apresentar como exemplo de um aspecto mais conservador na variedade brasileira do que na portuguesa, ainda que muitas vezes esta última variedade seja considerada mais correcta.
> 
> Mas não podemos com isto supor que a pronúncia brasileira tenha ficado suspensa no tempo. Exemplos claros de mudança são dados pela pronúncia de certas consoantes que distanciam a norma brasileira da europeia.
> 
> O mesmo argumento de conservação tem sido apresentado para julgar certos dialectos mais correctos do que outros. Também aqui esse julgamento de valor não tem fundamento linguístico. Veja-se o seguinte exemplo. Geralmente, em regiões mais isoladas, menos favorecidas pela escolarização ou pelos meios de comunicação, a língua, como a sociedade, conserva características antigas. Assim sucede com a pronúncia da consoante s em certas regiões do norte de Portugal. Sendo essa pronúncia diferente da pronúncia da norma, e estando próxima do primitivo s latino, deveria ser considerada mais correcta do que a do s padrão. Sucede, no entanto, que ela é desprestigiada e considerada incorrecta. O argumento da conservação ou da proximidade em relação à origem não pode portanto servir como base da correcção linguística
> 
> O outro tipo de argumentos que se invoca para valorizar certa(s) variedade(s) de língua é de natureza sociocultural: o número de falantes, a importância histórica, o estatuto adquirido em contextos multilingues institucionalizados. Todavia, estes argumentos não são de natureza linguística e, portanto, confirmam o que se disse: do ponto de vista linguístico não há hierarquia entre as variedades de uma língua, não há variantes mais ou menos correctas.
> 
> Concluindo: o conceito de norma-padrão, que induz a correcção e o prestígio de uma variedade da língua, decorre de se considerar que a norma culta corresponde ao sociolecto da classe dominante e ao dialecto que se fala na região em que se encontram os órgãos do poder. É a partir deste tipo de considerações socioculturais, portanto, que se define a norma-padrão de uma língua. A pronúncia do Português que aqui apresentamos é a da norma-padrão do Português Europeu.


Now, just my 0,50€.

Language evolves accordingly with what's more natural to it, at that time.

One thing I hate is people trying to speak what they think is more correct, while in fact they are speaking in a forced an unnatural way because they're rejecting some recent (and some not so recent) evolutions of our language.

One very common, is the pronunciation of the unstressed initial E. IT SHOULD SOULD LIKE AN I (ee), like it sounds in the word... E! That's the natural way to pronounce it because it prevents troublesome hiatos. This is a strong tendency in Portuguese. Just like the pronunciation of the final unstressed O like U... We say _dzassetyânus_, _dzoitwânus_... We should also say _ryal_, _amyáça_, _pryocupaçãu_, _dwíléctricwâzul, _not _duêléctricôazul_... That would not be natural.

Another thing that's natural in Portuguese is dissimilation. Sounds that are formed in very close positions don't go well. It's hard to pronounce them.
That's why the EI diphtong changed to ÂI. Because the Ê is very close to the way we make the I, while the ÂI allows our mouth to move in a more natural way.

This phenomenon also occurred not only with the I. The NH is also close to the way we make the Ê, so Ê before NH also change to Â... So, senha, venha, tenha became sânha, vânha, tânha...

But guess what. There are more sounds which pronunciation puts the mouth in a position close to the Ê. So, if the Ê usually changes because those pronunciations are difficult, not natural, would you be surprised if the Ê before that consonants change? I'd say it's the natural thing to happen.

So, what sounds are those? All the palatal consonants. The LH, the SH, the ZH...

And then we get the abelha becoming abâlha, texto tâixto, vejo vâijo...

But there's more. So, Ê is close to I right? This means I is also close to all the consonants Ê is close to. Thus I is also hard to pronounce before those consonants. Would you expect it to change too?

That's what happens indeed. In that case, the I turns into a MUTE E. Oh, so confusing... It's becoming simpler you say.

Then, piscina becomes pescina, Lisboa lesboa, milhão melhão, pinhal penhal. Even consecutive syllables with the I sound don't go well, so... ministro becomes menistro, civil cevil, habilidade habelidade...



Yep. Languages evolve.


----------



## Calx

With so much apocope, Portuguese could end up as genderless as English, if not for the high literacy rate of modern times.


----------



## checo-tuga

Istriano said:


> But, I think they should adopt the oPorto accent as the official accent (without the dialect traces which are not really used by young people in urban parts of the North anyway).



Ah ah ah you've just made my day! Oube lá bou-te dar co uma bassourada senum te calas!


----------



## mykka

marta12 said:


> Porque, pelo menos no Centro, as pessoas não gostam da pronúncia nortenha.



Não te preocupes porque a maioria das pessoas do norte também não gostam da pronuncia do centro / Lisboa. Demasiado fechado e engolem as vogais todas. Por algum motivo o russo não é considerado uma língua atraente para se escutar, ao contrário do italiano. 
Se formos a ver, é no norte, principalmente no interior norte, onde a pronúncia se apróxima mais do português original. O resto foram invenções sulistas.


----------



## marta12

mykka said:


> Não te preocupes porque a maioria das pessoas do norte também não gostam da pronuncia do centro / Lisboa. Demasiado fechado e engolem as vogais todas. Por algum motivo o russo não é considerado uma língua atraente para se escutar, ao contrário do italiano.
> Se formos a ver, é no norte, principalmente no interior norte, onde a pronúncia se apróxima mais do português original. O resto foram invenções sulistas.



Uaauuu!!! deu-te para te ofenderes? a mim, tamto me faz como se me deu


----------



## J. Bailica

As pessoas não gostam? Logos elas!?, 
 ainda se fosse as ervas!!

Mas pessoas quais, que pessoas são?
 Quero saber nomes!!


----------



## xiskxisk

mykka said:


> Não te preocupes porque a maioria das pessoas do norte também não gostam da pronuncia do centro / Lisboa. Demasiado fechado e engolem as vogais todas. Por algum motivo o russo não é considerado uma língua atraente para se escutar, ao contrário do italiano.
> Se formos a ver,* é no norte, principalmente no interior norte, onde a pronúncia se apróxima mais do português original*. O resto foram invenções sulistas.


O que em nada a faz superior ou inferior.


----------

